# possible move ???



## coltheplumb (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi All ok we are thinking of moving over to portugal , and were looking at Estremadura area, can anyone give us an idea of what this area is like with regards yes or no woulnt touch the place etc.
you will probably get fed up with seeing us on here 
thanks for your help and advice
Colin n terri XX


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You need to spend some time there, a month at a time at different times of the year. It depends on your needs and expectations, whether you need to find work or schools or what you plan to do. It's a beautiful place but why did you single it out ? No one here is more qualified than you to decide if it suits your needs - just do full research before commitment.


----------



## connal (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi - we moved up here from the Algarve three years ago and have never regretted it. The people are friendly, the beaches are breathtaking and the roads are empty most of the year. And we get proper weather here - when it storms it storms, when it rains it comes down in buckets and when its blue skies it is glorious. I think you'll love it.


----------

